# Judge Boo loves grass for some reason



## ninjayau (Sep 13, 2012)

The grass I grew is ready. I gave a dozen grass pieces to Judge Boo and she ate them hungrily. Every time I tempted her face with timothy hay or meadow hay she ignores it, and will only munch hay on her own time. The grass is fresher and softer than the hay so maybe that's why she loves it? Ate the grass even faster than the pellets I gave her this morning.


----------



## Zow (Sep 18, 2012)

Just out of interest, did you do ANY research before you got a rabbit???


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Well, I'm thinking she may like grass because, well, she's a rabbit. Maybe?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

JordanRose said:


> Well, I'm thinking she may like grass because, well, she's a rabbit. Maybe?


Could very well be. Would explain why my lot seem unimpressed with the tripe & liver I've been trying to feed them:yikes:


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

words fail me, a rabbit eating grass well fancy that! :blink:


----------



## ninjayau (Sep 13, 2012)

gem88 said:


> words fail me, a rabbit eating grass well fancy that! :blink:


She like the grass more than carrots.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

ninjayau said:


> She like the grass more than carrots.


Rabbits loving carrots is very streyotype. Rabbits tend to love grass because it is very natural for them.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Rabbits eat grass in the wild it makes up most of their diet


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow you learn something new everyday, I would never have thought that a rabbit liked grass 

Who would have thunk it :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Wow you learn something new everyday, I would never have thought that a rabbit liked grass
> 
> Who would have thunk it :confused1:


Thunk? Its thought my dear


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

They also like dandelion leaves as well but don't feed them too many it turns their wee red.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

New Puppy Mum said:


> Thunk? Its thought my dear


Depends where you're from dear, so neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Depends where you're from dear, so neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer


Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

ninjayau said:


> She like the grass more than carrots.


I would hope so too- carrots should only be treats, due to their high sugar content. They're certainly not to be fed daily, unlike hay/grass. I'm sure you already know this, though, as you've clearly done lots of research about rabbit diets


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> I would hope so too- carrots should only be treats, due to their high sugar content. They're certainly not to be fed daily, unlike hay/grass. I'm sure you already know this, though, as you've clearly done lots of research about rabbit diets


Anyone would think that hay was dried grass or something :aureola:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

New Puppy Mum said:


> *Rabbits loving carrots is very streyotype.* Rabbits tend to love grass because it is very natural for them.


You mean Bugs Bunny lied to me?!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

Kammie said:


> You mean Bugs Bunny lied to me?!


He lied to us all  I don't know how we are going to get over it, I really don't :nonod:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> He lied to us all  I don't know how we are going to get over it, I really don't :nonod:


All this time I thought all rabbits said "whats up doc?" and ate carrots whilst annoying Elmer Fudd.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

Kammie said:


> All this time I thought all rabbits said "whats up doc?" and ate carrots whilst annoying Elmer Fudd.


Disney have a lot to answer for :confused1:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Disney have a lot to answer for :confused1:


Isn't Bugs Warner Bros?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

Kammie said:


> Isn't Bugs Warner Bros?


Maybe, but then that could be a lie too


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Kammie said:


> Isn't Bugs Warner Bros?


it is indeed, this just goes to show bernies lack of knowledge and enforce the fact that we should all ignore her!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

Did someone say something :confused1:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> it is indeed, this just goes to show bernies lack of knowledge and enforce the fact that we should all ignore her!!!!


I'll never believe a word Bernie say from now on.

Could this mean everything is a lie even the cake I'm sat here eating?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Kammie said:


> I'll never believe a word Bernie say from now on.
> 
> Could this mean everything is a lie even the cake I'm sat here eating?


i dont blame you, i never belived her to start with!

just think though, if the cake is a lie then it must be calorie free


----------



## monx (Sep 24, 2012)

Animals go for grass when they are run down or unwell. Raw food follows the green and grass approach, so it's worth checking out information about raw food. 

Our dog Cookie is an american bulldog, he has various skin problems but we have tried to add raw into his diet. I found this link to be useful as there is a lot of information which is easy to use and follow. 

Monx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

monx said:


> Animals go for grass when they are run down or unwell. Raw food follows the green and grass approach, so it's worth checking out information about raw food.
> 
> Our dog Cookie is an american bulldog, he has various skin problems but we have tried to add raw into his diet. I found this link to be useful as there is a lot of information which is easy to use and follow.
> 
> ...


who's trip trip trotting over my bridge


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

monx said:


> Animals go for grass when they are run down or unwell. Raw food follows the green and grass approach, so it's worth checking out information about raw food.
> 
> Our dog Cookie is an american bulldog, he has various skin problems but we have tried to add raw into his diet. I found this link to be useful as there is a lot of information which is easy to use and follow.
> 
> ...


I suggest you check what section you are posting in 



Lil Miss said:


> i dont blame you, i never belived her to start with!


:dita:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> i dont blame you, i never belived her to start with!
> 
> just think though, if the cake is a lie then it must be calorie free


A calorie free cake?! I need more then.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

monx said:


> Animals go for grass when they are run down or unwell. Raw food follows the green and grass approach, so it's worth checking out information about raw food.
> 
> Our dog Cookie is an american bulldog, he has various skin problems but we have tried to add raw into his diet. I found this link to be useful as there is a lot of information which is easy to use and follow.
> 
> ...


SO THATS WHERE WE ARE GOING WRONG

we need to feed our rabbits raw food now yes??

snd then we can all have calorie free cake


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

This thread is weird. :lol:


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

OMG i thought grass was poisonous to rabbits! ive pulled all mine up as i dont want the poor things to eat it. letting rabbits eat grass! how could you!


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Now I feel mean that my rabbits cant eat grass  (fake lawn)...but im trying to grow some in pots


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

kate_7590 said:


> Now I feel mean that my rabbits cant eat grass  (fake lawn)...but im trying to grow some in pots


You're not mean, as long as they've got hay it's not a problem  I don't have grass in my back yard either as it's all paving slabs. I did grow some kitty grass for Spooks, though; he wasn't interested in it so I put it outside and the bunnies have been nibbling on it- it's very easy to grow and get hold of, so you could give it a go


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

monx said:


> Animals go for grass when they are run down or unwell. Raw food follows the green and grass approach, so it's worth checking out information about raw food.
> 
> Our dog Cookie is an american bulldog, he has various skin problems but we have tried to add raw into his diet. I found this link to be useful as there is a lot of information which is easy to use and follow.
> 
> Monx


This is the rabbit section. Rabbits do not eat grass because they are unwell and for the record neither do horses.

Your link will be removed as it is spamming.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Quite the most bizarre thread ever .............. must be the weather ............ calorie free cake? ..... yum............... 

Interestingly though, when we got our first 2 nethies from a breeder oh so many years ago, she positively recoiled when I said I would put them out in a run on our lawn. She said they were far too delicate, and should never have fresh as it would upset their tums!!

Those were the days when you were told not to keep them in too big hutches, as they would be drafty - and buns were fed twice a day on muesli mix.

Awful.

Needless to say, our buns did get out on the grass -and loved it. They lived in big hutches by recommended standards and thrived. One pair lived in a hutch/run combo, but we felt quite guilty not putting them away in a hutch overnight.

Thank god times have changed.

Ninja - bunnies love grass. Ours love apple, rose, strawberry and blackberry leaves too! They adore dandelion leaves - not too many - diuretic. They love basil and parsley too. Hand feeding blades of grass will be a good way to make friends with her.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Summersky said:


> Quite the most bizarre thread ever .............. must be the weather ............ calorie free cake? ..... yum...............
> 
> Interestingly though, when we got our first 2 nethies from a breeder oh so many years ago, she positively recoiled when I said I would put them out in a run on our lawn. She said they were far too delicate, and should never have fresh as it would upset their tums!!
> 
> ...


Reminds me of the people who loaned our NF pony, then said she kept taking off with the little girl. When we went to see her and investigate, turned out she was in a livery yard run by a woman who insisted you couldn't put more than one equine in a paddock or they would kill each other! Of course, herd animals behave like that don't they? So poor animal had been stuck in for 23 hours a day while this stupid woman rotated all the horses on her 6 acres.

Sorry, off topic, just reminded me how some experts can know so little.

Ninjayau, rabbits also like carrot leaves, though I don't if there is a limit on how much.


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Well you learn something new everyday. I thought I grew grass in big tubs to put in the rabbits run just for something for me to do when i have a spare moment,I didn't realise they actually ate it ,I thought it just,I dunno,rotted away or something. 

As for the raw feeding,I just tried my 4 with the dogs raw bones,not sure if they liked them or not,il know by the morning,they either would have eaten them or not.  

And just to finish my evening off,I have just stuffed my face with calorie free cake and I feel great!!! Mmmmmm!!!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Can you share the recipe??


----------



## ninjayau (Sep 13, 2012)

I waved pak choi a while before Judge Boo ate it. Only at the green leafy bit though. She prefers the grass. You can tell she's obsessed about the grass. All I need to do is hold a strand of grass and she comes charging at me for it. Doesn't happen with carrots or pak choi.


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

TROLL TROLL TROLL!!!  Please stop giving this troll the attention she craves and the reaction she's seeking. I'm sick of reading these posts. :mad2:


----------

